# financing plans for new cars



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone used an Uber financing plan on purchasing/leasing a new car? Or did they do away with this? This article is from Nov '13.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...n_on_as_partners_for_discount_auto_loans.html


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe an earlier thread looked into this. The shared conclusion was that there were much cheaper finance deals out there.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have not used it, here is what I found.

On your dashboard look at "special offers" or check out:
http://uber.santanderconsumerusa.com/

Rather expensive lease with unlimited miles, 52 month terms, $2,000.00 down payment
The weekly lease payment is deducted from your uber deposit automatically.

The real questions are:
1) will rideshare be legal in your city for the next 52 months?
2) will you be able to make any money with all the new drivers they keep adding?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

If you have crappy credit, it might work for you. It's a 15% APR equivalent. Most people can do better elsewhere.


----------

